# I want to start business in singapore



## poojasoni

we live in india.We want to start business in singapore.We are planning to start food franchise outlet.Can anybody suggest investment required.


----------



## simonsays

I think this same question was raised a few months ago, and there was a flurry of replies.

Search the previous posts .. please ..


----------



## poojasoni

Pls direct me to that post or thread


----------



## celes

good luck to you


----------



## susanjain

poojasoni said:


> we live in india.We want to start business in singapore.We are planning to start food franchise outlet.Can anybody suggest investment required.


There are several aspects to starting a F&B business in Singapore and the required investment will depend on these factors. Firstly, if you are planning to re-locate to Singapore under the EntrePass Visa Scheme, you are required to make a minimum investment of SGD 50,000. If you plan to relocate under the Employment Pass scheme or have no plans of re-locating there is no minimum investment mandated by the Singapore authorities. In that case, the investment will depend on the size of your establishment, the number of staff you intend to employ, the location of your establishment etc. However, some of the basic costs you should be prepared for are a) company incorporation fees (apprx. SGD 315) b) Food Shop Licence Fee c) halal certification fee, if applicable (SGD 480 - 640) d) liquor licence, if applicable (SGD 520 - 1600).


----------

